# Mini Cubes



## iSpinz (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, I was just looking to order a mini cube and I like this mini DS and this maru mini.
The DS is cheap and looks good but idk what the shipping cost is, and also it looks kind of big (45mm). the DX one is free shipping but is $4. I was just wondering which cube you guys think is better and the cube4you shipping, oh yeah and also how is the actual size for a mini cube, does the mini ds feel small?

Thanks, 
iSpinz


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

The size of the mini DS is 45mm, as you say. 

Or do you mean the Maru mini? It's 3 cm (see the picture on the site).


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 15, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> oh yeah and also the size of the mini DS.





iSpinz said:


> it looks kind of big (*45mm*)



..........


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 15, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> The size of the mini DS is 45mm, as you say.
> 
> Or do you mean the Maru mini? It's 3 cm (see the picture on the site).



Sorry, I mean how is the actual size for a mini cube, does it feel small?


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 15, 2009)

A maru mini is like a 2x2x2 block on a normal cube. It feels pretty small.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 15, 2009)

I wuld suggest Maru mini, because it looks cool and it isn't that expensive. If you buy it, could you please make a review?
C4Y shipping is quiet expensive!!


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes said:


> I wuld suggest Maru mini, because it looks cool and it isn't that expensive. If you buy it, could you please make a review?
> C4Y shipping is quiet expensive!!



How much is the actual shipping on C4y? im leaning toward dx though now


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2009)

The mini DS feels quite small, in fact it's half the volume of a normal cube. It's by no means too small to fingertrick though, and in fact it would probably be a really good speedcube for someone with smaller hands (someone younger than, say, 10).


----------



## panyan (Apr 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> , in fact it's half the volume of a normal cube.



no, its half of each length, when cubed (for volume), it becomes 1/8th the volume


----------



## Ellis (Apr 16, 2009)

panyan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > , in fact it's half the volume of a normal cube.
> ...



Nope, sorry. The mini DS is 45mm, a regular cube is 57mm... do the math.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The mini DS feels quite small, in fact it's half the volume of a normal cube. It's by no means too small to fingertrick though, and in fact it would probably be a really good speedcube for someone with smaller hands (someone younger than, say, 10).



shhh... don't tell the 7 year old legend 
I want some for school because they are so cheap


----------



## panyan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ellis said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



i was merely pointing out that half of the lengths does not mean half the volume


----------



## Ellis (Apr 16, 2009)

panyan said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



It doesn't, you're absolutely right. But it ISN'T half the length, not even close. I gave the dimensions. And btw, not even the Maru mini is half the length, its 31.75 mm vs. 57mm, which is like... 1/5-1/6 the volume. Keep in mind that the Maru and mini DS are completely different sizes. It's pretty obvious half the side length doesn't equal half the volume, no one was claiming it did.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I was actually quite surprised to find out it's almost exactly half:

(57 mm)^3 = 185193 mm^3
(45 mm)^3 = 91125 mm^3 (or 49.20% of the volume).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 16, 2009)

panyan said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



lolfail


anyway, I saw a little girl use one of these 45mm cubes for OH, looks adorable.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 17, 2009)

I would suggest getting the "Maru mini"
I think it looks cooler =)


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> I would suggest getting the "Maru mini"
> I think it looks cooler =)



Actually idk now i probably cant get any cubes, but maybe later i might get the mini ds, also, does anyone know the quality of the 19mm cube on c4y?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 17, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Thieflordz5 said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest getting the "Maru mini"
> ...



Its probably crap, and way too tiny to use. Plus it has a weird color scheme (painted). It's significantly smaller than the maru mini.


----------



## peedu (Jul 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Thieflordz5 said:
> ...



What if I still want to get that 19mm C4Y crap?
C4Y has been out of stock for year. DX has it on product list (at least the photo is similar), but the thing they send instead of it is 28mm, with very sharp edges. Not usable, not good as a keyring (would destroy pocket), looks bad.

Peedu


PS: Maru Mini comes now with transparent clear cores. I have to find out if they are physically different than the red one.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

Maru mini FTW.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 7, 2009)

I have tried both and they are both excellent cubes. It would be quite difficult to compare them because the maru-mini is significantly smaller than the Mini-Diansheng. But even though the maru-mini feels great, the size makes it a novelty cube at best. At least you can get decent times with the Mini-Diansheng.


----------



## zosomaniac (Jul 7, 2009)

i would like a mini DS cube. BTW lukemayn has male genital written in his signature. Is that allowed???


----------



## AlanAlanine (Jul 9, 2009)

if you want to actually use the cube, then buy the DS -- you can get good times on it, and it's fun to use.

The maru mini is significantly smaller than the DS, and you will never use it in competition. Although it turns decently, it's the size of a keychain cube, and you won't get fast times on it.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 11, 2009)

The mini dianshengs are great cubes. Very smooth and painted instead of stickered. They are a little too small for my big hands though so I don't use them for speedsolving, just for practicing algorithms and F2L lookahead.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

I searched and couldn't find an answer to this: Are mini DS...es competition legal for OH?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 21, 2009)

If they are stickered.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 21, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> If they are stickered.



I don't think it matters. I know of people using unstickered mini DS cubes in competition.


----------



## Kian (Jul 21, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I searched and couldn't find an answer to this: Are mini DS...es competition legal for OH?



of course. and for everything else.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I searched and couldn't find an answer to this: Are mini DS...es competition legal for OH?
> ...


3e) Twisty puzzles must either have coloured stickers or coloured tiles. 

So officially you need stickers or tiles
Unofficially you might (often) have a judge that will allow it


----------



## Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

That rule is weird. I don't see why a mini DS would theoretically be not allowed at a competition. Hence, I already competed with a mini DS once and there was no complaint about it. Therefore the rule should just say that the cube must have 6 even distinguishable colours with either print/pain/tiles/stickers with a max height of blabla etc etc.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got my mini dianshengs couple of hours ago and I can tell that they are amazing cubes. After watching Erik's average video I knew immediately that I had to get one too  But I didn't expect it to be this good without any modding/lubing.
I say every speedcuber has to have one! 
If only you could buy black ones..


----------



## Shivorken (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, just got my mini DS today and I must say ... wow ... completely beyond my expectations. Cube was smooth straight outta the bubble wrap and with a slight tension adjustment it has become one of the best cubes I have. Cuts corners a-mazingly o.o

Mini Marus are just a waste of money. Hurts your fingertips after a while and is nowhere near as good as a mini DS.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 22, 2009)

Konsta said:


> I just got my mini dianshengs couple of hours ago and I can tell that they are amazing cubes. After watching Erik's average video I knew immediately that I had to get one too  But I didn't expect it to be this good without any modding/lubing.
> I say every speedcuber has to have one!
> If only you could buy black ones..



I'm so gonna paint it black.

Actually. I just tried black, but it all came off. Red it is =]. 

Also, this cube is amazing. wtf. Are the real DS' as good as these?


----------



## Konsta (Jul 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my mini dianshengs couple of hours ago and I can tell that they are amazing cubes. After watching Erik's average video I knew immediately that I had to get one too  But I didn't expect it to be this good without any modding/lubing.
> ...



It doesn't turn bad after painting? I've been planning to paint couple of my white cubes black, because they are awesome cubes, but at the same time being afraid they'll turn stiff or something. Haven't done it yet. And I don't have a good paint for that either.

Normal Diansheng lock up a bit sometimes, but maybe some modding will turn it better. Not bad cubes at all, considering how cheap they are.


----------

